# Rouge River:The Henry Ford Estate Dam Fishway



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

I remember hearing about this project a few years back. Tried searching the net for updates. Couldn't find anything.
Decided to find out its status for myself. 

The excavation was started summer 2018. No construction machinery was on site today. 
The upstream coffer dam was still in place. 























Other than removing it and some fencing ,seems that the work should be completed
Observed a large quantity of sand in the fishway channel likely from the coffer being breached during storms. 
















Providing it works as planned it will open approximately 15 river miles of habitat for spawning fish, on the Middle Rouge ,up to the Nankin Mills dam.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn’t seem like they’ve made much progress since the last time I was there. Spring 19’.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I've thought about searching for winter steelhead on this river......I've yet to commit to it. I used to live across the street from a branch of the Rouge in Livonia. We were always told to stay away from the water and but I am curious how much cleaner it may be today (or dirtier) Cool photos. Looks like during high water events fish will utilize the existing raceway to pass at least.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Havent seen any steelhead but ive got some nice pike all threw the system and smallmouth be nice if they cleaned it up


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

I know a guy who lives a stone’s throw from it. Seems they were midway through the project when a flood, which is very common for the Rouge, ripped in all out. The buzz is that the plan was shoddy from the get go - pilings not deep enough, etc. They started to rebuild it, but ran out of funding. So for now, it’s on hold.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

murdermittenkid said:


> Doesn’t seem like they’ve made much progress since the last time I was there. Spring 19’.


I've been periodically checking the projects progress through satellite maps, until yesterday. 
Not sure when the first image I posted was taken but, it looks the same even though the satellite views have been updated once or twice. 

This Great Lakes Restoration Initiative(GLRI) website states the project construction has begun(Nov 20,2018) and is expected to be completed in 2019. ???



Restoration of Fish Passage at the Henry Ford Estate Dam – Rouge River Area of Concern | Great Lakes Restoration Initiative


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

michcats said:


> Havent seen any steelhead but ive got some nice pike all threw the system and smallmouth be nice if they cleaned it up


Catches of trout on the upper reaches of the Rouge branches happen, but are indeed rare . 
There is a post on MS within the last two years of one being caught(small rainbow?) where it wasn't expected to be.
In case you hadn't seen this ,Salmon spawning in the Lower (1999). Wayne county park.





Took the travel rod with me yesterday.Less than 100 casts with jig/twister tail and a spinner First time fishing that far downstream (confluence of the Middle &Main) on any of the branches of the Rouge. 
Didn't catch anything but there were clouds of 3-4" shad around. I'm guessing that turbulence from a large logjam would occasionally stun some. 
Ducks and geese were feasting on them.(cameras zoom isn't the greatest this is the best shot I got)


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Swampbuckster said:


> I've thought about searching for winter steelhead on this river......I've yet to commit to it. I used to live across the street from a branch of the Rouge in Livonia. We were always told to stay away from the water and but I am curious how much cleaner it may be today (or dirtier) Cool photos. Looks like during high water events fish will utilize the existing raceway to pass at least.


I'd wager that Steelhead are there. But an extremely rare catch. 
As to how clean the Rouge is ,I'd say its water quality is probably better than the Clinton. Except after big storms as it doesn't have continuous Wastewater Treatment plant effluent contributing to its flow.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

detroitjim said:


> I'd wager that Steelhead are there. But an extremely rare catch.
> As to how clean the Rouge is ,I'd say its water quality is probably better than the Clinton. Except after big storms as it doesn't have continuous Wastewater Treatment plant effluent contributing to its flow.


Yes, it was just a "thought" and that was all...lol. The looks of the river on satellite imagery during the winter months looks intriguing- The portions above the tiled area that is, lol. The Rouge I imagine before urban and industrialization of the Detroit and surrounding areas, it was once a very scenic and beautiful river. That said, it is still beneficial for any cleanup or modifications to help return or get closer to its original state.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

crispy78 said:


> I know a guy who lives a stone’s throw from it. Seems they were midway through the project when a flood, which is very common for the Rouge, ripped in all out. The buzz is that the plan was shoddy from the get go - pilings not deep enough, etc. They started to rebuild it, but ran out of funding. So for now, it’s on hold.


You're exactly right!

Found meeting minutes of the Rouge River Advisory Council from November 2021.

Wayne County EPA Habitat Grant – HFE–Fishway Implementation
HFE Fishway: John O’Meara reported additional funding is going to be received from EPA due to major
flood events. The contractor is currently completing vegetation. The site will not be open for flow until
2023. There is a potential for trickle flow to allow the channel to be flushed out.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yes, it was just a "thought" and that was all...lol. The looks of the river on satellite imagery during the winter months looks intriguing- The portions above the tiled area that is, lol. The Rouge I imagine before urban and industrialization of the Detroit and surrounding areas, it was once a very scenic and beautiful river. That said, it is still beneficial for any cleanup or modifications to help return or get closer to its original state.


Friends of the Rouge do fish surveys. Heres a map of browns and rainbows they've captured .


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

There was talk at one time to remove all the concrete south of Dearborn to return it to its natural state. Not sure if that is on the table anymore


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

That's a helluva lot of concrete.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

sparky18181 said:


> There was talk at one time to remove all the concrete south of Dearborn to return it to its natural state. Not sure if that is on the table anymore


Because I've researched about the river recently there still mention of it in contemporary documentation I've come across.

A few small slabs of it has been removed. The oxbow that flows through Greenfield Village was reconnected to river within the past two years..

****From a 2018 USGS report.
"A biological and habitat assessment was completed in the lower Rouge River, focused along a nearly 7-kilometer stretch of river that includes a concrete channel anticipated to be removed by 2022, to determine prerestoration conditions "





USGS Publications Warehouse


A key component of evaluating the success of habitat remediation projects is determining preremediation conditions, biotic and abiotic, to establish a baseline and compare with postproject conditions. The Rouge River, Michigan, is a Great Lakes Area of Concern with a listed Beneficial Use...




pubs.er.usgs.gov


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

Steelhead are caught every year out of the rouge some even make to the nankin dam.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I fish the Rouge at Greenfield Rd/Allen Rd where the Melvindale Senior/Rec Center is. Caught at least 11 species of fish including a baby Tiger Muskie. Only fish from the bank where the entire river is lined with concrete..In the same parking lot of the rec center there is a boat launch. People launch their boats there for free and then motor down to the Detroit River (6-7 miles I heard). Other then snag city..the water/fish are clean. Only after a heavy rain is the water dirty and loads of debris get washed down river.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

murdermittenkid said:


> Steelhead are caught every year out of the Rouge... .


I would have won the bet!


detroitjim said:


> I'd wager that Steelhead are there.


That has to be one powerful fish provided it came from Lake Erie/Detroit River. (likely did)
Jumping the Henry Ford dam is no small feat! 

If all goes as newly planned, in fall/winter 2023/24 the odds of catching one up that far, will be a bit better.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

jd4223 said:


> I fish the Rouge ........... Melvindale ...... .


Saw your posts about fishing the river there when I searched "Rouge" in the MS forum.

Considered trying angling there after seeing them

Maybe sometime later this year.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Any reason the rouge couldn't be a put and take steelhead fishery like the Huron? Seems like the rouge has a lot more more access for the shore/wading fisherman.


----------

